# What Vaporizer?



## Zaycor (Jul 3, 2014)

Greeting RIU,

What you people using as a vaporizer? I hear the volcano is brilliant but I really don't fancy the balloon thing all the time...I can imagine its fun on occasions though. I read the Plenty is really good...I never tried a vap before but would rather have something similar to toking a blunt


----------



## Wilksey (Jul 3, 2014)

I went with a Da Buddah and am quite pleased with the thing.

Not too expensive, not too cheap. 

Instead of just taking straight up vape hits, I route the tube into my bong stem and do vape hits through the bong as it cools the vapor and filters out small particulates that the screen does not. 

Vapes take a litte "adjusting" time in that you've got to learn what draw strength to use and be consistent, but with practice, you'll pick it up, and you'll be amazed at the flavors of those first hits.

Luck on your choice.


----------



## NightOwlBono (Jul 4, 2014)

If your having a hard time deciding you should pop over to fuckcombustion.com
They have threads on pretty much every vaporizer in the world.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a Silver Surfer Vaporizer. Like you, Zaycor, I don't fancy the bag system. Da Buddah and Extreme Q are good options as well for desktop vapes.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 16, 2014)

My wife and I have owned a Volcano vaporizer (digital version) and neither of us could ever get as high with it as we could with a joint or pipe. We tried and tried different things with it, but just couldn't get satisfied. We sold ours on ebay and have ordered a Roor Little Sista Little Brother bong.


----------



## 0james0 (Jul 16, 2014)

I had a fake magic flight launch box, then went and bought a proper plenty vaporiser.

Its a really cool bit of kit, it definitely gets you fucked up and tastes nice, but its a bit cumbersome and must be plugged in. 

On reflection I wish I'd either waited longer until they have proper stick ones fully in circulation (they have espliffs in the Dam now) or gone for something like the iolite as you can take it out and about, although I don't know how well it vapes.


----------



## Zaycor (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks amigo's, I had a look at fuckcombustion.com & gotta say im surprised there's a dedicated forum for vaping, I didn't think there could be that much to talk about lol. Anyhoo, I don't fancy the bag system like the volcano & although there seems to be great desktop vapes (like the extreme & buddah) I think i'll just get the Plenty...my thinking is 1) it gets great reviews & 2) its made by Germans who just won the world cup so they must be good right 

I'm curious though how long they last for & if I should get spare parts at the same time like the wear & tear kit? I think a unit kit is too much for one brand new...can anyone shed a light?


----------



## randybishop (Jul 28, 2014)

I hear that plenty is a badass vape, I've had the Da Buddha for 3 years and love it.
Check out "The Vape Critic" he has really good vape review videos.


----------



## East Coast (Aug 12, 2014)

http://thevaporizerreviews.blogspot.co.nz/2012/06/vaporite-solo-wooden-herb-vaporizer.html

I have been rocking this el chepo. First time I have used one, and starting to enjoy it.


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 12, 2014)

Been using the G Pro Herbal for about 3 weeks. It would be a good supplemental. Very similar to the Pinnacle Pro, which is about 3 times the price, but it (the Pinnacle Pro)does concentrates too and has that cool water pipe adapter. I'll probably either get one of those or possibly a Solo


----------



## Dat Dank (Aug 12, 2014)

For the past 5 months I've been using a 710 Oil/Wax Mini Pen that I had ordered a while back. You may be asking why is it called the 710? Not really sure, but if I had to guess – You take the word “OIL” and turn it around it becomes “710″. I like it because of the long battery life (300 hits at least ) and the design is pretty sleek. I bought mine at marijuana packaging only because it was the best price I could find. I'm sure there's other places where you can find it for cheaper, but this was the best I could find. It's a solid pen for vaping oils if that's what you're into. For herbs I like the Magic Flight Launch Box.

710 Pen:
http://www.marijuanapackaging.com/710-vaporizer-mini-pen.html 

Magic Flight:
http://www.overstock.com/Health-Beauty/Magic-Flight-Launch-Box-Vaporizer/6298216/product.html


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2014)

Another vote for the SSV. I've gone through several iolites and Magic Flites. I have a PAX for portable. But a portable is not a viable daily driver INHO. You need a whip vape plugged into the wall for instant steady heat.

Again, IMHO


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, I'll tell ya...I smoked cigarettes for 30 years, so anything on fire (or smoldering) is a no no for me. I quit smoking and now I vape....MJ that is, no more tabaco or nicotine for me, although I do have a banana cream (with NO nic) that smells and tastes just like the old banana "laffy taffy" it's awesome, but anyway...I make my own MJ e-juice and my qwiso and both are 1 hit shit...If you use a mechanical mod (sub ohm=hotter burn) with a double, triple, or even a quad coil...OH BOY you're getting something then I'll tell ya....Here's what I use to vape.......


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 13, 2014)

Zaycor said:


> Thanks amigo's, I had a look at fuckcombustion.com & gotta say im surprised there's a dedicated forum for vaping, I didn't think there could be that much to talk about lol. Anyhoo, I don't fancy the bag system like the volcano & although there seems to be great desktop vapes (like the extreme & buddah) I think i'll just get the Plenty...my thinking is 1) it gets great reviews & 2) its made by Germans who just won the world cup so they must be good right
> 
> I'm curious though how long they last for & if I should get spare parts at the same time like the wear & tear kit? I think a unit kit is too much for one brand new...can anyone shed a light?


You won’t go wrong with the Plenty. It’s made by the same people who make the Volcano. With a vape you’re going to get what you pay for. As far as extra parts go, I have extra setups for my Volcano, but in 3 years I’ve had no reason to use them.

I’ll also give a shoutout to the Vape Critic as well. The guy definitely knows his shit. 

One thing I’ll say is I’ve used 4 different vapes (Volcano, Puffitt, MFLB, pax). The Volcano is the only one that hits like a blunt or joint . The others you have to use the “vaporizer sip” to draw. Don't know about the Plenty.

As an aside, to the person who didn’t get as high from a volcano as from a bong, turn the temp up to 415 (digital) or 8 (classic and you’ll vaporize the CBD’s as well as the THC. Ruins the taste though.

The main thing about vapes though is way less wear and tear on your lungs. Don't mean shit when you're 25, but means a hell of a lot when you're 65.


----------



## 0james0 (Aug 13, 2014)

The plenty is brllaint, I still love mine now. Where ever you buy it, get them to chuck in some free gauze screens and whatever else you can get. I did a deal to not take their shitty grinder in return for spare bits. 

I didn't fancy massive bags and I worried the smaller ones like the magic flight wouldn't be as tasty in the long run. The flavour you get from the weed is amazing. The first drag, the one with no vapour just taste is often a real pleasure. 

I used to use two generous pinches of ground up weed in a bowl, that would last me about 20 minutes of continuous use, obviously getting slower on the use towards the end as I start getting distracted easier! But that will get you baked. 

The first week that I had it, I fell asleep on the sofa for the night, every night, for a week!


----------



## vapesCHRONICally (Aug 18, 2014)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> I make my own MJ e-juice and my qwiso and both are 1 hit shit...If you use a mechanical mod (sub ohm=hotter burn) with a double, triple, or even a quad coil...OH BOY you're getting something then I'll tell ya....Here's what I use to vape.......
> View attachment 3227771
> View attachment 3227772


Nice, how do you make your mj ejuice?
I've had some success just putting some hash(wax) in a shot glass with some regular eliquid, and then in the microwave for a couple of seconds, but I've heard that you can fuck up your coil(don't know how to sub-ohm or whatever)


----------



## vapesCHRONICally (Aug 18, 2014)

Ive had the vapir no2 for a little over two years. Works great when it's new. Is fully portable with recharable battery. Vapor production is so-so but works well for two, maybe three peeps sharing a bowl. Still works but performance has started to decline still good for one person am thinking of picking up a different/another one


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2014)

I found my vapir NO2 to stink bad of plastic. Very unpleasant. I eventually tossed it in the can.

Also, IMHO, the SSV hits like a joint. Too large a hit is easy to do. I'm not into bags, personally.


----------



## twostrokenut (Aug 19, 2014)

Yo RIKN! Link up how to make the thc juice if you please? All VG? I have tanks and drippers, mech's and regulated's. 

Would be sick to get my wax in a tank somehow.


----------



## BrennaBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

Magic Flight Launch Box works well on me. I got it from Marillow. It may look very simple but it was designed very well. It is small, easy to use and simplistic and I was able to use the first time with no problems.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 18, 2014)

I had a couple of MFLB's. Gave a couple as gifts. I love the organic nature of them. I found they don't maintain their output over time. I opted for the super after market batteries, which are a big improvement, but still I'm looking for a bigger hit and after time the MFLBs somehow get weaker

The AC adapter certainly worked great for a while, and then pooped also. Besides, with a cord, I'm now dealing with a corded vape, not portable. So I moved to a PAX when it came out. That consistently burned hotter than the MFLB, but it also stays hot for a while after you shut it off.


----------



## Cannaboi757 (Nov 18, 2014)

Get the Arizer Extreme Q, its pretty much the second best on the market (behind the OVERPRICED Volcano) its about $150, and comes with a whip and balloon.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Extreme Q is great for what it's worth but I wouldn't go as far as calling it the 2nd best on the market.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 18, 2014)

Haven't tried it. I stick with my SSH. It's an AC powerhouse that I leave on all day. I'm not a bag vaper, personally, so that leaves whips for me.


----------

